# 87 elcamino ss choo choo



## speedster123

Does anyone know what motor was offered for this car back in the day?
I am trying to figure if this guy is selling a look- a -like. It has a 305 five liter under the hood.


----------



## bruiser

Maybe this info will help.

http://dev.elcaminocentral.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=34


----------



## Midnight Tech

Speedster, copy the entire VIN out of the windshield and post it here....I have ways of determining if all is legit with that EC.


----------



## crazijoe

A choo choo custom would be hard to replicate because of their logos on the body were painted on. Usually they put a plate somewhere on the body that designates it as a choo choo custom. 
I had a friend that bought a brand new 92 chevy SS454 that dawned a choo choo custom makeover. They slamed it in the weeds, custom seats, wheels, tonneau cover, the works. It had a choo choo custom pinstripe that ended at the back fender with a small train that had smoke comming out the stack.


----------



## speedster123

This choo choo came from a guy who does body work for the last 30 yrs. Someone [a friend] bought it before me. lol. $12.000
buckets,305,auto, fresh paint
a.c. doesnt work, needs exhaust, motor original
The logos are _decals_ on this one. hmmm
This seller has a 76 in fine shape for $6500 from what i am told.

Did Elcamino's in the SS model from GM offer all engine sizes? I realize now the choo choo co. in Tenn. _made_ any elcamino an ss/choo by the after market little details.


----------



## Kalim

The '87 SS Choo Choo Custom SuperSport would have 


> The Super Sport package included a large front air dam; matching painted sport mirrors; special black paint treatment on quarter window trim; choice of six paint accent colors on lower body; decal stripes accent the paint color break lines; and rally wheels. The Regular Production Option (RPO) for the Super Sport is Z15.


and


> Choo Choo Customs, Inc. Super Sport El Camino SS model was available through any Chevrolet dealership from 1983 through 1987. The "Choo-Choo SS" was an appearance package only. Unlike earlier Chevrolet Super Sport models, no performance enhancements were made to the production Choo Choo SS models. A very large percentage of the Choo Choo Customs, El Camino SS's were not factory Super Sports. That percentage of SS's do not carry the RPO code "Z15", designating Chevrolet Motor Division's "SS Sport Decor". The following information on the Choo-Choo SS is from a 1992 Choo Choo Customs Specialty Parts Division catalog: "The original El Camino SS was produced by Choo Choo Customs for GM from mid-1983 until the El Camino series was discontinued at the end of 1987. In addition to the aerodynamic nose treatment that was the primary styling feature of all El Camino SSs, all vehicles received graphics on the fascia, doors and tailgate, and a small chrome train logo above the glove compartment door. Vehicles manufactured in 1987 also have a Choo Choo Customs logo with train on the front fascia and tailgate. A limited number of El Camino SS had aerodynamic-ground effect style side exhausts with rectangular chrome exits. Early El Camino SS until mid-1985 used aluminum body side molding with a machine-turned center and two vinyl inserts running full length of the molding. Later El Camino SS used a more rounded style body side molding. Some vehicles used factory side molding and fender well trim. Many El Camino SS were equipped with aluminum wheels. Early vehicles had center caps with styling holes. Later vehicles featured solid center caps. Aluminum cargo rails were also installed on numerous vehicles." *Choo-Choo Customs El Camino SS's also featured a certification sticker mounted below the driver's side door striker. *All Choo-Choo SSs had "Designer Series" emblems on the door handles, and, if ordered, on the sides of the non-functional cowl induction hood scoops. *The front bumper ends were cut off and a portion of the front bumper remained behind the front fascia of all Choo-Choo Customs SS El Caminos. The parking light mounting and lenses are unique. *Large SS graphic was used at the bottom of the front air-dam when no front license plate was used. Smaller SS graphic was used on the driver's side front below the parking light when a front license plate was used. The production Choo-Choo graphics came in only black or silver. *Many, but not all, Choo-Choo SS's used an additional Choo Choo Customs, Inc., "train" graphic. Often found below the driver's side headlights and on the tailgate. It is believed that Choo Choo Customs, Inc., experimented with different versions of their logo (train w/smoke trailing and CCC letters) in multiple locations, front fascia and tailgate, throughout 1983-1987. *All Choo-Choo Customs El Camino SS's were "final assembled" at Choo Choo Customs, Inc's., headquarters in Chattanooga, Tennessee. *Production figures for Choo-Choo Customs El Camino SS (unaudited figures): 1983 - 587, 1984 - 1309, 1985 - 1198, 1986 - 995, 1987 - 861 (total of 4950)


As mentioned in bruiser's link and some here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_El_Camino


----------



## smihans

Hi Guys!

I have a Choo Choo question about authenticity and the steps taken to ensure. My Dad has a 1986 El Camino he purchased in North Carolina. We are wondering if you guys can help. 

The VIN is:
3GCCW80H2GS916391

I believe it breaks down like this and please correct me if I'm wrong:

1. Mexico(3)
2. General Motors(G), 
3. Chevy Truck (C), 
4. Inflatable restraint(C)
5. El Camino(W), 
6&7. Sedan-pickup(El Camino)(80), 
8. H
9. 2
10. 1986(G), 
11. St. Louis(S), Ramos Arizpe(S), 
12.-17. 916391

Can you tell from the "RPO" numbers? (Z15)?

Any help will be appreciated.

Best Regards,
--scott


----------



## smihans

Hi Guys,

After reading more on the web, I found mention of a Choo Choo plate or number and my Dad tells me he found this series of numbers/letters:

CC/E6-1547/916391

It appears it may be an authentic, and my guess would be that the code above breaks down like this:

CC = Choo Choo
E/6 = 1986 (or some variant)
1547 = This Choo choo was the 1547th made
916391 = This equals the last 6 digits of the VIN

Regards,
--scott


----------



## Kalim

Scott: I am unsure, but to me that looks "Reconstructed". That VIN is unidentified. No database I found holds records on it. :4-dontkno


----------



## Glen Getchell

I'm new to this forum. I have a 1985 Choo Choo El Camino (same as a 87). I just bought a replacment for the brake release handle new. It came in a factory bag and everything; however, the tube holding the cable with the yellow donut lock (for lack of a better term) is about 1/2 inch shorter than the original. Anybody ever have this problem? Are the new parts incorrect? Is this a fluke? If anybody knows, I'd appreciate it. I plan to contact the part dealer tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## jfs39

Kalim,
I bought a mostly original 1983 El Camino SS several years ago and have really enjoyed it. Based on a conversation with the orignal owner, I believe it to be an original Choo Choo conversion (which would make it one of the first) but I can't document that. However, several people who probably don't know what they are talking about have told me that CCC in Chattanooga didn't make EC SS's in 1983. In your El Camino post from a couple of years ago, you referenced a "1992 Choo Choo Customs Specialty Parts Division catalog" that discussed the Choo Choo models and some of the running changes. Do you know where I can get a copy of that catalog? Either a paper or electronic copy will work for my purposes.
Thanks.


----------



## Kalim

jfs39 said:


> Kalim,
> I bought a mostly original 1983 El Camino SS several years ago and have really enjoyed it. Based on a conversation with the orignal owner, I believe it to be an original Choo Choo conversion (which would make it one of the first) but I can't document that. However, several people who probably don't know what they are talking about have told me that CCC in Chattanooga didn't make EC SS's in 1983. In your El Camino post from a couple of years ago, you referenced a "1992 Choo Choo Customs Specialty Parts Division catalog" that discussed the Choo Choo models and some of the running changes. Do you know where I can get a copy of that catalog? Either a paper or electronic copy will work for my purposes.
> Thanks.


They are great cars no doubt. The catalog I can't find from the little time I have right now, if I find it in the future I'll drop by here and post details. You can attain much of that information you're after from this link and the contacts there though: http://www.chevelles.com/elcamino/ec_parts.htm

This book is the best I know to identify the various models made: http://www.chevelles.com/books/index.shtml

Have a read of this article too, it may help: http://www.chevelles.com/shop/ss_ident.html


----------

